# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  بدل رانيا ابو السعود ... مين ؟

## إبتسامه

هلا ..
كيف حالكم ؟ من زمان ماجيت لكم 
بس لان كل مسافره 
المهم بدحل في الموضوع على طول 
ابغي كوافير نفس مستوى رانيا بالضبظ .. 
رانيا مو فاضيه في الوقت الي ابغاه وزواجنا في رجب وابغي احجز 
ياريت تساعدوني .. وابغي اسأل عن مكياج ايمان الجشي 

وشكرا .. اتمنى التفاعل مع الموضوع  :bigsmile:

----------


## جورجي

اهلين خيه 
ايمان الجشي ما شفته شخصيا بس سمعت عنه 
انه حليو مرة , اني يعجبني مكياج صديقتي و اختي العزيزه ( ليلى المصطفى )
حليو مرة و فخم

----------


## إبتسامه

وين هذي ليلى المصطفى 
وابغي شعر ومكياج .. واتمنى يكون نفس ستايل رانيا

----------


## ميسوره

عجبني مكياج وفاء السعيد   وبتصل فيها    هاليومين  زواجي في رجب ايضا 

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=55943

----------


## جورجي

اهلين خية ليلى المصطفى محلها في القطيف 
شارع القدس ( مركز ديباج النسائي ) خلف 
استديو مرج النسائي ويسو لش مكياج وشعر 
واذا تحبي روحي و شوفي  الشغل بنفسك
ترى شغلهم مرة روعه

----------


## جورجي

اي نسيت ما اقول لش ترى هل الفترة عندهم عروض مرة حلو استغليها 
ترى حجوزهم هل الوقت تصير روحي قبل ما يقفلو الحجوز

----------


## إبتسامه

يسلموووووووووووا على الرد خيتووو
والي عندها بعد اكثر تقول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اتعامل مع  ميعاد رمضان مشغل السديم ( بيوتي ان ) سابقا

شغلها مرتب وحلو

بالقرب من مركز زينب مقابل ملاعب النور / سنابس

----------


## إبتسامه

يسلموا اا

----------


## بنت الأنوار

مكياج ايمان الجشي عن جد روعة
اني من زبائنها الدائمات وهي نفس مستوى رانيا 
وماخده دورات تجميل من لبنان و تستخدم أفضل الماركات

يمنع وضع ارقام الجوالات ..

الادارة

----------


## عذب الجوري

حبوبه شوفي مركز الفنار بالعواميه
ترى شغلهم مررررررره حلو
تقدري تروحي تشوفيه بنفسك
:)

----------


## إبتسامه

يسلمووووووووووا على المرور

----------


## نور حياتي

خيتوووو
مكياج صالون دمت الافراح في القطيف عند المدرسه الاولى
ومطعم الغدير
وفي نفس العماره بقالة المرهون صغيره
روحي وشوفي :bigsmile: 
جد يهبل مرررره

----------


## إبتسامه

اني جد محتاره كلهم الي قلتوا عنهم ماسمعت عنهم اول مرة اسمع عنهم 
واني ابغي في القطيف ماابغي بعيد

----------


## بشارة خير

مكياج فاطمة العماني روعة .  مركزهم في التركية    بالقرب من تاروت

----------


## ميسوره

> اني جد محتاره كلهم الي قلتوا عنهم ماسمعت عنهم اول مرة اسمع عنهم 
> واني ابغي في القطيف ماابغي بعيد



 
تدري اختي  نصيحة بلاش   انتي ماعليك من زبرجة الاسماء وغيرها   سوي بروفة واشرطي تكون مجانا البروفة وكااملة على الوجه مو بس جهة   وبعدين  قرري  من تختاري   ولا تدفعي عربون حق احد الا بعد التاكد انك تبين هذي الروفيشنال   وغير البروفة  لاتقبلي
 :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*في كوافير مره حلو جنب مستشفى الخليج مره مره حلو اختي اتعدلت فيه بعرسها اتهبل ما صدقت انها اختي رغم انه جمالها عادي الا انه هذا الكوافير خلاها روعه* 
*اسمه سحر العيون .......... الى عدلت اختي اسمها (صدفه)*
*اذا تبين الرقم عطيني خبر وارسله لك رساله ططططيب* 
*وحاضرين الى الطيبين*

----------


## جورجي

حبيبتي اني دوري على المراكز والي ترتاحي اليها 
احجزي عندها

----------


## لحظة خجل

اني اعرف ثلاثة روعة 
1.ام علوي بالناصر د
2.امال عاشور هم في الناصره د
3.المنار بلناصره ج

----------


## وردة المستقبل

خيه حلاوة العروس في اللمسه بس اذا ماتبغي الافي القطيف لاتغامري يمكن زهره البقال او اسمع بعد عن اماسي الشرق بيفتخوه قريب في المجيديه مقابل سبايسي  بس مانصحش تغامري روحي اللمسه اذا تنين عروس واذا لا روحي زهره البقال او سرايا القديم وتعديل فضيله او حميده جدا روعه اليي جنب الفاتنه

----------


## ورد الجنة

اسمعي نصيحتي اعرف وحده قريبة الي مرة تعديلها فوق الروعة يجنن مرررررررررة اسم المحل مركز تفاصيل في الناصرة المنطقة ب
اسمعي كلامي وشوفي

----------


## صمت الجروح

مرحبا خيتو 

في محل ليدي سنتر في الناصرة 
تعديلهم مرة حلو 
واللي تشتغل اسلوبها مرة روعه 

ناس رايقين وهادئين ويطلعوكِ حلوة
انا شخصياً جربته 



صمت

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هلا خيوه مكياج فاطمه زيمور مررررررررررررررره حلو وهي في القطيف اختي رحت وطلعت مرررررررره حلو وحتى الماسه وحتى ضواء القمر

----------


## قمر السيد

روحي الى فاطمه زيمور كلمه رائعه قليله  انا رحت حفلتي مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره حلوه

----------


## ام زوبه

يسلمووووووووووووووو اني عندي احسن مكان اسوي مكان اني عندي نصف القمر في الخبر مره مره حلو ولطيف على حسب

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

هلا خيه
امممم اني جربت مركز (بيـان) في المنيرة واجد حلووو
واسعاره مناسبه

----------


## ظلال الظلال

*اني نزلت موضوع في قسم المكياج حق مشغل فور سيزون باالقطيف  شوفي شغلهم اد عجبش  وكان نفسي اساعدش اكثر وسلامي*

----------


## أمل وألم

بيوتي في ام الحمام 
والله جد روعه

----------


## ايلاف القلوب

اذ تبي روعة يعني سبشل وبعدناعم غير رانيا
زكية الهاشم مرة حلو

----------


## صوب المزن

عندش آمال عاشور في الناصرة ،في كل مناسبة أروح ليها 
وماأغيرها مكياجها حلو وإني دايما أوصيها أنه يكون ناعم ،وتسوي نفس اللي أبغاه ،وترى محلها دايما زحمة ماشاء الله عليها يجوها من كل مكان ،هذي حدود تجربتي وأتمنى أكون أفدتش..

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

هلا اختي مبروك مقدما 
نصيحة من اخت الى اختها 
روحي الى صالون اللي اتشوفي انك مطمنة منه 
وايضا ونصيحة مني الك 
لا تروحي الى زهرة بقال ليش لان اني مجربة عندها 
واخص يوم زواجي 
ما كملت وجهي وطلعت وراحت بيتهم  وخليت البنات اللي معاها يكملون مكياجي 
وقسم بالله ما طلعت من عدهم الا اني وخواتي معصبين  وهذا واني عروس 
ولما كلمت الاستقبال عن الاهمال من زهراء اتخيلوا ايش قالت 
المفروض من البداية اتخبرينا او اتخبري احد البنات عشان انتوسط الك  اني عروس 
ما يحتاج الى واسطة او توصيه اذفع حالي حال اي عروس

وحرمت اروح اليها 
فاطمة عماني حلوة مكياجها بس ما اتحط الى اسموك اكثر شي 
عندك بعد مكياج هبة الفردان روعة 
وام علي القديحي جنان 
وفي كثير من الكوافيرات اللي يهتموا بعروس

----------

